# Best Cover/stand?



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi.

Forgive me if I missed a thread about this but I normally hang out in the writers cafe, however...

I'm being given a fire HD for my birthday in 2 weeks which I'm very very excited about! I'm from the UK but I'm wondering if anyone could recommend a good quality case/cover/stand for my present. I'm not talking top of the range or anything like that but something of decent quality which does what it's supposed to.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

After experimenting with at least two cheaper case/stands including one selling for $5 + s$5 shipping, I decided to spring for the official Amazon version and haven't looked back.



davidhaynes said:


> Hi.
> 
> Forgive me if I missed a thread about this but I normally hang out in the writers cafe, however...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought one for a tenner on Amazon, and its the best stand/case I've ever had, its brilliant, and only cost 10 bob!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks folks.

10 bob! Thats pretty good. There'd just so much choice but I'm veering towards the official amazon version


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I bought one for a tenner on Amazon, and its the best stand/case I've ever had, its brilliant, and only cost 10 bob!


Annnnnnnnd.....what would this brilliant case be? 

I got the Amazon case with my Fire last week and it's okay, nothing special but definitely slim. I got this Case Crown delivered today and am looking forward to trying it out, I like its options for standing at different angles; I had a similar one from a different company for my original Fire and liked it.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Steph H said:


> I got the Amazon case with my Fire last week and it's okay, nothing special but definitely slim.


Agreed.

The good thing about the official case is that's it's super slim and sleek. It just plain looks good.

What sucks is the stand, which only works for me about 50% of the time. This feature is one of the case's main selling points but it's rubbish. My Fire slides on almost every surface I've tried it on. And if you get it to stay don't even think about touching it to adjust anything (volume, zoom, etc.)

I certainly wouldn't have shelled out $45 had I not used a gift card. I'm now thinking about purchasing a case with grooves. They're more stable, IMO.

Steph, please let us know how the Case Crown works out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Steph! I just ordered it in the blue color. Let me know how yours work?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the Case Crown and it's great. I got the Ridge Standby and have had no problems with it. Plus it was cheap!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's good to know. I was a little worried about people saying that it had a chemical smell that for the most part went away. I decided to take a chance anyway & order it. I have the Amazon case for the 7" Fire & I like it, except, like someone said, it does not stand up on a table so well.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well it did stink for a little while but it's fine now


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for telling me this, Gina.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Steph H said:


> Annnnnnnnd.....what would this brilliant case be?
> 
> I got the Amazon case with my Fire last week and it's okay, nothing special but definitely slim. I got this Case Crown delivered today and am looking forward to trying it out, I like its options for standing at different angles; I had a similar one from a different company for my original Fire and liked it.


Thanks Steph, I like the look of this one and I think I'll order one.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Y'all are welcome.  I didn't use it yesterday, I was letting it air out because it does indeed have a bit of stink to start out. I'm using it now, though, and I do like it. 

If you have a skin on your Fire, you might not want this one because the Kindle slips inside of a portion of the case to keep it secure (and thus the skin won't show), then that part of the case velcroes to the back in either landscape or portrait mode, depending on how you want to angle the viewing (as shown in the photo above and on the website). It settles into the grooves for angled viewing very easily. Or if you just want it flat, the front cover folds back all the way as well.

It's bulkier than the Amazon cover, but for me it's worth it. It's easy to use while I'm laying in bed, with it on my belly and not having to hold the full weight or prop it on something.

Two thumbs up so far!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Roo case for my original Fire that is just like the Crown case (minus the wake/sleep feature)  and I love it.  I can use the Fire in portrait or landscape mode, adjusting the angle, and I can use it in just the sleeve, making it easier and lighter to hold.  It does make the Fire a little more bulky, but the versatility is worth it: I use it in all three modes.  Some people complain that with just a magnet to hold it shut it can come open inside a bag or pack-when I throw it in my purse I just slide a rubber band around it and no problem. Roo makes this same case for the Fire HD 7, including a stylus holder, but I don't think they make it for the 8.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews on this type of cover. I actually love the 8.9 naked, because that makes it lighter, but then again, I want to protect the screen from any scratches.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever actually managed to scratch the screen of one of these? The glass they use on these devices now is almost indestructible from my experience.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I had a Blurex case on my original Fire and loved it, so when I got the 8.9 HD Fire, I waited until they came out with a case for it. It's great......very slim and protective, easily becomes a stand for it.


----------



## hotwheelslover98 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got this case from Amazon. I heard about it from lovemyfire.com and I love it! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0096T97OG/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B0096T97OG&linkCode=as2&tag=lovemyfire-20 It is so much better than amazons case, and Its discounted from around $40 to about $15 (if price matters)

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Gina, I don't know. I never scratched it.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

ginaf20697 said:


> Has anyone ever actually managed to scratch the screen of one of these? The glass they use on these devices now is almost indestructible from my experience.


Of all the devices my husband and I have where we could've bought those clear protective screen covers for them--our smartphones, iPad 2, iPad 3, original Kindle Fire--the screens are all "naked" and we've never had any problems, not one scratch. All screens are as perfect as right-out-of-the-box. And here's the kicker...this is with our two daughters, aged 10 yrs and 20 months  using them frequently! They've dropped them (so many times I've lost count), drooled on them, taken objects and hit the screens with them (well this is mostly our 20 month-old  ), and they're all perfectly fine. I think the glass really is virtually indestructible.


----------

